# 2010 gmc 3500



## bluefarmer

2010 gmc 3500 4x4 regular cab w/cannonball bale bed 6.0 gas, 6.5 - 7 mpg, what can I do?????????


----------



## JD3430

bluefarmer said:


> 2010 gmc 3500 4x4 regular cab w/cannonball bale bed 6.0 gas, 6.5 - 7 mpg, what can I do?


Wow that's AWFUL.
I was unhappy with 10MPG out of my 550 4WD 6.4L diesel. 
Is there a tuner available for it?


----------



## PaMike

Is that average loaded and unloaded? That does seam bad. Might want to have someone pull codes and see if there is something going on with it...


----------



## snowball

PaMike said:


> That does seam bad. Might want to have someone pull codes and see if there is something going on with it...


X2... i got a 2500 .... 2002 with a 6.0 and half plugged cat converter and a bale bed that has about 140,000 hard miles and hasn't had a tune up in yrs it gets 7 mph pulling 16000 lb in a trailer better go get the codes pulled


----------



## JD3430

Here I was thinking big block gas was getting close to 10mpg. Knowing that's what 6L gas is getting for fuel economy, paying more for diesel doesn't seem as bad as I thought.


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> Here I was thinking big block gas was getting close to 10mpg. Knowing that's what 6L gas is getting for fuel economy, paying more for diesel doesn't seem as bad as I thought.


JD.. the 6.0 is a small block.. when they are tuned up good and are pulling hard they usually drop in the 8 mph range just driven around they're not the greatest either 14 to maybe 16... but they are pretty much bullet proof  .... You know how I feel about the Powerjoke motor :angry: ... enough said


----------



## bluefarmer

Loaded,10-15,000 lbs, 50,000 miles, run synthetic oil


----------



## snowball

bluefarmer said:


> Loaded,10-15,000 lbs, 50,000 miles, run synthetic oil


that is not all that bad if your loaded.. with 15k is it a dually or single tire ?


----------



## Bonfire

bluefarmer said:


> 2010 gmc 3500 4x4 regular cab w/cannonball bale bed 6.0 gas, 6.5 - 7 mpg, what can I do?????????


Have you looked into EFI Live tuning?


----------



## haybaler101

Trade for a Duramax, I run 11-12 mpg with 24' goose and 30,000lbs total weight. About 20 mpg just driving as a pickup.


----------



## JD3430

haybaler101 said:


> Trade for a Duramax, I run 11-12 mpg with 24' goose and 30,000lbs total weight. About 20 mpg just driving as a pickup.


I never got more than 16MPG with my duramax 3500 3.73 gears. Towing my readout was usually 11.5. 
When I sold it last year lifetime MPG average after 150k was 12.9. I have lots of stop/go and small hills.


----------



## JD3430

snowball said:


> JD.. the 6.0 is a small block.. when they are tuned up good and are pulling hard they usually drop in the 8 mph range just driven around they're not the greatest either 14 to maybe 16... but they are pretty much bullet proof  .... You know how I feel about the Powerjoke motor :angry: ... enough said


I know 6L isn't a big block. I was just pointing out that I thought big block gas was getting about 10, so a small block 6L would get even more. 
Always wanted an 8.1L, but just can't bring myself to drive a gas truck anymore.


----------



## IH 1586

I have the 7.4 big block and get 8-10. On a trip had it up to 13. Never saw that again. I don't know why. I have a programmer on it that one of my customers gave me.


----------



## bluefarmer

Dually,
EFI live tuning, no I ain't, is that something I can do myself.


----------



## PaMike

JD-What duramax did you have? You have that prior to the 6.4?. People say I "jockey" a lot of stuff. I think you got me beat. Maybe since you started farming later in life you gotta make up for lost time! Buy right/sell right and you can do pretty well for yourself, at least that's my experience...


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> I know 6L isn't a big block. I was just pointing out that I thought big block gas was getting about 10, so a small block 6L would get even more.
> Always wanted an 8.1L, but just can't bring myself to drive a gas truck anymore.


JD.. I never owned a 8.1 but have driven some they got nutts.. but you pay to play under a load..4.5 -maybe 5.5 mph and I don't think the longevity is there either .. around here if you find 1 you can buy it dirt cheap I shocked you were only get'n 12 with your Duramax ...everyone I know with one is getting at least 15 stock and with a small turn up and bigger exhaust 20-22 mph and even up to 25 mph and that is in the hills and short drives on back rds. with some stop an go... This part is killing me to post but ...I don't think the duramax has the stones to pull like a powerjoke...(Boy that was hard to type )


----------



## PaMike

The duramax wont pull like a powerjoke?? My LBZ is rated at 360 HP and 650 ftlb torque. Whats the powerjoke at nowa days?


----------



## Laxfarmboy

Our 2015 chevy hydra bed is getting around 10 mpg according to the dash not sure on our 2013 62 gallon gas tank sucks to fill up priced new d max $13000 more dollars hard to pencil that out unless u need the power


----------



## snowball

PaMike said:


> The duramax wont pull like a powerjoke?? My LBZ is rated at 360 HP and 650 ftlb torque. Whats the powerjoke at nowa days?


PaMike.. I'am not sure on the newer 6.7..I was only going by some of friends that were following me and we all had a loads of cows.. same # number of cows same rd .. I know I know not a fair comp. but just a red neck test.......... I had more weight because I was carry'n two 20' 1/2" chains for when the Ford crapped the bed I could get towed home..... 3 duramaxs.. my powerjoke.. and 07 dodge


----------



## Bonfire

bluefarmer said:


> Dually,
> EFI live tuning, no I ain't, is that something I can do myself.


You'll need to find a person/company/tuner that specializes in tuning GM 6.0L gas engines. You can search EFI Live's support forum on their website to maybe find a gas tuner. It doesn't really matter where the person/tuner is located in proximity to you because they'll never see your truck.

You need to find a reputable tuner. Research on your part. A reputable tuner will have done the trial and error on developing an effective and efficient tune. If it was diesel, I could point you in the right direction.

Once you decide on a tuner to use, tell them what your looking for. More power? Fuel efficiency? Combination? The tuner will have a combination of tunes that they have developed and fine tuned to fit your needs. If it works like the diesel tuners, the tuner you choose will sell you an EFI Live Autocal. It will have the tuners name or place of business on the Autocal. There's tons of Autocal's out there but they're unique to the tuner that programs them. It's the competition between tuners. Who has the best tune? Who gets the most performance out their tune. Are there failures out there that go back to a particular tuner? Again, it all begins with your research in the beginning and picking a reliable tuner who will stand behind their Autocal and provide you the best support in case you have a problem.

The Autocal you get will probably come from the tuner with 3-5 tunes (an Autocal Lite would have 3 tunes - cheaper) that the tuner has developed. For example, tune 1 would be a stock tune and tune 5 would be a really hopped up tune probably made for racing. A tune 2 or 3 would be adding horsepower and fuel efficiency. Tunes 2 and 3 would be made for street driving and towing.

The Autocal you order would have your VIN locked in it so it couldn't be used an other vehicles.

Say you like the way your tune 2 performs but would like to change a few things, you could get with the tuner, tell them what your looking for, see if they would be willing to tweak a few things in the ECM program to your liking. They would email you the new tune. Put the new tune in the Autocal, plug the Autocal into the truck and reprogram the ECM.

When you do your research looking for a tuner, check into whether any automatic transmission tuning would come with it. You would probably want to change the programing for the transmission at the same time. Change shift points, TQ lockup and such. Picking a good, knowledgeable tuner who will stand behind their Autocal and respond to your questions is 7/8 of the work for your part.


----------



## Orchard6

What gear ratio is in the rear end? 3.73 or 4.10 or ?? Makes a huge difference! Dad had an '04 with the 6.0 and 4.10's that got about 12 around the farm or on the highway, now he has an '11 with the same engine but 3.73's and gets 16-17 around the farm and can eek out 21 mpg on the highway, empty of course.


----------



## bluefarmer

3.73, as opposed to what most people think I think that's part of the problem. In these hills we got, it works the engine harder than if it had 4.10's. I also have a 04 3/4 ton with 6.0 5speed manual 4.10's and it will outdo it any day of the week


----------



## bluefarmer

Laxfarmboy said:


> Our 2015 chevy hydra bed is getting around 10 mpg according to the dash not sure on our 2013 62 gallon gas tank sucks to fill up priced new d max $13000 more dollars hard to pencil that out unless u need the power


That's exactly why I went with gas this time,I've had three cummins, and 1 duramax in the past


----------



## Orchard6

bluefarmer said:


> 3.73, as opposed to what most people think I think that's part of the problem. In these hills we got, it works the engine harder than if it had 4.10's. I also have a 04 3/4 ton with 6.0 5speed manual 4.10's and it will outdo it any day of the week


I'd have to agree. 3.73 isn't enough gear for the weight your hauling. 4.10's or maybe even 4.56's if highway speed isn't too important would probably work better.


----------



## JD3430

PaMike said:


> JD-What duramax did you have? You have that prior to the 6.4?. People say I "jockey" a lot of stuff. I think you got me beat. Maybe since you started farming later in life you gotta make up for lost time! Buy right/sell right and you can do pretty well for yourself, at least that's my experience...


I had bought a 2007 GMC 3500 in early 2008 ( brand new leftover). IMO, the best year For the HD. Sold it in 2014.smooth & powerful. 
Bought 2008 F-550 in 2010 with about 34K on it. Up at ~100k now. Waiting for it to grenade any day now.....lol
Owned and operated both trucks side by side for 4-5 years. 
Wife gave me green light to buy a new or newer truck. Same woman who gets concerned when I order any dish more than $25 at outback steak house. 
I'm gonna wait for the ford 8 speed and aluminum body to come out on the super duty. 
Or my first dodge/cummins 5500.


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> I had bought a 2007 GMC 3500 in early 2008 ( brand new leftover). IMO, the best year For the HD. Sold it in 2014.smooth & powerful.
> Bought 2008 F-550 in 2010 with about 34K on it. Up at ~100k now. Waiting for it to grenade any day now.....lol
> Owned and operated both trucks side by side for 4-5 years.


which ! did you like the best ? and which 1 had more nutts ?


----------



## JD3430

Not a fair comparison really. 
The GMC had a more refined drivetrain, 6 speed auto, manual shift mode on the auto shifter. It was just a smoother faster truck with 3.73's.
The Ford is more of a stump puller, and could tow a heavier trailer with heavy suspension (18,000 GVWR/33,000GCWR) and with 4.88's it was better at trailer towing.

In the 450/550, Ford 4.88's suck. The 4.30's are much better. 
It's hard to "load" a Diesel engine with 4.88's and such a small truck. The engine doesn't want to rev that high. Smartest thing ford did was offer the 4.30's.
4.88's belong in a frickin power company bucket truck with 210HP.


----------



## haybaler101

JD3430 said:


> I never got more than 16MPG with my duramax 3500 3.73 gears. Towing my readout was usually 11.5.
> When I sold it last year lifetime MPG average after 150k was 12.9. I have lots of stop/go and small hills.


That is exactly what my 2008 2500HD did for the first 170,000 miles. Then the egr sensors went out so I had it deleted, 4" straight off the turbo, and four stage tuner. Jumped the mileage 3 mpg across the board and supposed to have 650+ ponies. It is 3.73 gears. Only problem, it eats rear tires like M & M's.


----------



## bluefarmer

I need to just go back to a 1998-2002 cummins 5 speed 4.10, the ones I had got 18-20 mpg consistently!


----------



## snowball

bluefarmer said:


> I need to just go back to a 1998-2002 cummins 5 speed 4.10, the ones I had got 18-20 mpg consistently!


Bluefamer.. don't you think that might be to big of a step back.. lift pump , clutch, and front suspension problems..


----------



## Fowllife

bluefarmer said:


> Loaded,10-15,000 lbs, 50,000 miles, run synthetic oil


Are you saying you're pulling 10-15k lbs? Or that you truck itself is scaling in that range? Your truck is a heavy truck with your bale bed, and loaded with bales your catching some air too. I would think something isn't right though if your milage is that bad.

EFI live is the only way to go to program a gas truck.. I want to do mine just haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## Fowllife

JD3430 said:


> Here I was thinking big block gas was getting close to 10mpg. Knowing that's what 6L gas is getting for fuel economy, paying more for diesel doesn't seem as bad as I thought.


I picked up a "new" truck last year, '07 GMC 3/4 ton with the 8.1 & 6 speed allison and 4.10's. I've only had it on the highway once and it was only for 100 miles, but I was at 15 mpg. Around town I'm in the 12 range, pulling hard I'm in the 8-10 range. The 6.0's of that vintage really don't do much better, especially when worked hard. The newer ones should be better

I love the truck, that big block is a horse! It pulls every bit as good as my buddy's '04 Duramax.


----------



## bluefarmer

Fowllife said:


> Are you saying you're pulling 10-15k lbs? Or that you truck itself is scaling in that range? Your truck is a heavy truck with your bale bed, and loaded with bales your catching some air too. I would think something isn't right though if your milage is that bad.
> 
> EFI live is the only way to go to program a gas truck.. I want to do mine just haven't got around to it yet.


10-15k is the weight I'm pulling.



snowball said:


> Bluefamer.. don't you think that might be to big of a step back.. lift pump , clutch, and front suspension problems..


"Luke's links" outa Colorado will take care of the front end problems, I don't mind shifting!!


----------



## Fowllife

Since your truck is north of 10k lbs, your combination is pushing 25k lbs or more. I hate to say it but your working her pretty hard, especially if you have hills. When your using all the power those little 6.0's have they drink the fuel.

Put a tune in it, and open up the exhaust and see what she does. It will help it pull better but I can't see you getting more then 8-9 mpg with that load.


----------



## snowball

Fowllife said:


> Since your truck is north of 10k lbs, your combination is pushing 25k lbs or more. I hate to say it but your working her pretty hard, especially if you have hills. When your using all the power those little 6.0's have they drink the fuel.
> 
> Put a tune in it, and open up the exhaust and see what she does. It will help it pull better but I can't see you getting more then 8-9 mpg with that load.


X2.. I get about 7 mph with a bale bed and 3.73 and 6.0 gaser pulling 10 -15,000 in our hills up here.. when she dies (Rest her soul ) next one will be a big block need the stones for the hills and it doesn't see any highway trips unless it is on a recovery mission for when the powerjoke craps out (like normal )


----------



## JD3430

snowball said:


> X2.. I get about 7 mph with a bale bed and 3.73 and 6.0 gaser pulling 10 -15,000 in our hills up here.. when she dies (Rest her soul ) next one will be a big block need the stones for the hills and it doesn't see any highway trips unless it is on a recovery mission for when the powerjoke craps out (like normal )


You going back to Obama Motors? Or trying a Dodge...??

I cant do OM anymore. Not enough suspension.


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> You going back to Obama Motors? Or trying a Dodge...??
> 
> I cant do OM anymore. Not enough suspension.


JD the 02 Chey I use as the farm truck is not suppose to be pulling the trailers.. but you know the story.. anyway when she rust's away to nothing or the drive train carps out I will shop around for a big block gaser maybe a ford .. or a dodge what ever comes along if I go with a chevy I might think about air bags to beef up the suspension my 09 ford.. well it is going down the rd... since I don't pull as much or as big of a trailer like i used to I will probably try a chevy and will put bags under it .. but you have got me thinking about OOOO this hurts to say ....But a 6.7 .. but it would have to be a sweet deal to do it .


----------



## JD3430

snowball said:


> JD the 02 Chey I use as the farm truck is not suppose to be pulling the trailers.. but you know the story.. anyway when she rust's away to nothing or the drive train carps out I will shop around for a big block gaser maybe a ford .. or a dodge what ever comes along if I go with a chevy I might think about air bags to beef up the suspension my 09 ford.. well it is going down the rd... since I don't pull as much or as big of a trailer like i used to I will probably try a chevy and will put bags under it .. but you have got me thinking about OOOO this hurts to say ....But a 6.7 .. but it would have to be a sweet deal to do it .


Of course you'll go back to Ford. You're too smart to know the 6 & 6.4L were bad engines in otherwise good trucks. Get youself a nice little 350 diesel with an Eby aluminum flatbed..... Now yer talkin.


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> Of course you'll go back to Ford. You're too smart to know the 6 & 6.4L were bad engines in otherwise good trucks. Get youself a nice little 350 diesel with an Eby aluminum flatbed..... Now yer talkin.


F250 and switch my bags again.. no flatbed though .. just a nice 4 door 1 flatbed around here is enough but I like your thinking JD.. and ya the truck itself is great it's just that junk motor.. I should start a repower company.. like Kinze does with the tractors I would just do trucks though.. I just couldn't bring myself to put a cumming in a ford or old chevy.. may just revive the greatest motor ever built ya the 7.3 then just tell big brother to go screw themselves and their emissions


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Buy a diesel


----------



## Westcliffe01

When I bought my 2008 F250 SD and drove it back to Michigan from Texas (the owner traded it for a Toyota gas pickup), I got 17-19mpg unloaded. Over the next 18 months, the mileage dropped continuously until it averaged 10mpg. Then I had some brake issues and after rebuilding the brakes (a story on its own) my diesel mileage was right back at 17mpg. Everything on the brakes was completely seized up. The brake pads had to be pounded out the caliper frame with a 2lb hammer. I can be glad I didn't have a brake emergency when towing since there are no warning devices on this trucks brakes for any sort or wear limit.

So don't underestimate how significant dragging brakes can be on a vehicle with this much power. Watch the tire pressure and keep the speed down. I have not done too much towing, but it drags my gooseneck scamp (lightest gooseneck camper ever seen) and gets 14mpg with that at 65mph.


----------

